# Η οδός Μέρλιν και τα πορτοκάλια Μέρλιν



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Το παρακάτω σημείωμα είναι αποτέλεσμα έρευνας που έκανα πριν από μερικά χρόνια και υπάρχει σ’ ένα βιβλίο μου. Επειδή είναι μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία και δεν υπάρχει πλήρης αλλού στο Ίντερνετ, σκέφτηκα να την παραθέσω εδώ. (Πολλά στοιχεία προέρχονται ή έχουν επικυρωθεί από επιζών μέλος της οικογένειας Μέρλιν.) Enjoy!

Στην οδό Μέρλιν (το δρομάκι πάνω από τη λεωφόρο Ακαδημίας, μεταξύ Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας και Κανάρη) βρίσκονταν στην Κατοχή το αρχηγείο και τα κρατητήρια της Γκεστάπο, όπου βασανίστηκαν πολλοί έλληνες αγωνιστές. Εκεί συναντάς σήμερα τον ανάγλυφο έφηβο του Θανάση Απάρτη με τα υπολείμματα της πόρτας του κολαστηρίου της Γκεστάπο, μπρος στη γυάλινη είσοδο μιας ασφαλιστικής εταιρείας.

Ο δρόμος δεν οφείλει το όνομά του στον γνωστό Μέρλιν, τον σοφό σύμβουλο του βασιλιά Αρθούρου των αγγλικών θρύλων. Πήρε τ’ όνομά του από την οικογένεια του άγγλου Τσαρλς Ουίλιαμ Λουί Μέρλιν (1821-96), που εγκαταστάθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1839 ως γραμματέας του αγγλικού προξενείου και αργότερα ανέλαβε καθήκοντα γενικού διευθυντή της Ιονικής Τράπεζας. Η οικογένεια επέστρεψε αργότερα στην Αγγλία, αλλά έμεινε εδώ ο γιος του ο Τσαρλς Πράιορ (1850-98), και η οδός Μέρλιν χαράχτηκε για να χωρίσει κληρονομικά μερίδια οικοπέδου των Μέρλιν στο Κολωνάκι.

Γιος του Τσαρλς Πράιορ ήταν ο Σίδνεϊ Μέρλιν (1875-1952), ο οποίος πήρε μέρος στην πρώτη Ολυμπιάδα της Αθήνας το 1896 ως μέλος της βρετανικής σκοπευτικής ομάδας. Ξαναπροσπάθησε στους Ολυμπιακούς του 1900 στο Παρίσι και τελικά κατάφερε να πάρει ένα χρυσό κι ένα χάλκινο μετάλλιο στη Μεσολυμπιάδα του 1906 στην Αθήνα (η οποία δεν αναγνωρίστηκε ποτέ επίσημα από τη Διεθνή Ολυμπιακή Επιτροπή και γι’ αυτό δεν θα βρείτε τον Σίδνεϊ να αναφέρεται στο πάνθεο των ολυμπιονικών).

Ένα άλλο μέλος του ελληνικού κλάδου της οικογένειας, ο υποπλοίαρχος Νίκολας Μέρλιν (1912-41), ήταν ο μοναδικός Έλληνας που έτυχε να ταξιδεύει με το βρετανικό υποβρύχιο Περσεύς όταν αυτό βυθίστηκε έξω από την Κεφαλονιά μετά από πρόσκρουση με νάρκη, το βράδυ της 6ης Δεκεμβρίου του 1941. Από τους 60 ναυτικούς του πληρώματος, επέζησε μόνο ο 31χρονος Τζον Κέιπς, τον οποίο βρήκαν λιπόθυμο σε ακτή του νησιού την επομένη του ναυαγίου. Ο Κέιπς είχε καταφέρει να αναδυθεί από το υποβρύχιο μετά την έκρηξη, από βάθος 52 μέτρων (!), χρησιμοποιώντας μια απλή συσκευή οξυγόνου Ντέιβις — κατόρθωμα μοναδικό στα παγκόσμια χρονικά. Ελάχιστοι τον πίστεψαν τότε. Το 1996 μια ομάδα ελλήνων δυτών εντόπισε το βυθισμένο υποβρύχιο και μέσα σ’ αυτό βρήκαν, όπως τα είχε περιγράψει, τα αντικείμενα που εγκατέλειψε ο Κέιπς λίγο πριν αναδυθεί.

Αλλά ας επιτρέψουμε στους Μέρλιν. Ο Σίδνεϊ είχε σπουδάσει γεωπόνος και, για να βάλει σ’ εφαρμογή αυτά που είχε μάθει, κατέληξε στην Κέρκυρα, όπου η οικογένεια είχε αγοράσει ένα κτήμα από τους Θεοτόκηδες, τη γνωστή ιστορική οικογένεια του νησιού. Εκεί γνώρισε και παντρεύτηκε την κόρη του πρωθυπουργού Γεωργίου Θεοτόκη, τη Ζαΐρα (μητέρα του Γεωργίου Ράλλη από τον δεύτερο γάμο της). Όμως ο Σίδνεϊ δεν οφείλει τη δόξα του ούτε σ’ αυτόν το γάμο (που δεν κράτησε πολύ) ούτε στις αθλητικές του επιδόσεις. Στο κτήμα Μέρλιν, στην περιοχή Κάτω Κορακιανά της Κέρκυρας, ο Σίδνεϊ όχι μόνο ανέπτυξε τη γνωστή ποικιλία ομφαλοφόρων πορτοκαλιών Μέρλιν αλλά έφερε από την Ιαπωνία και τα κουμκουάτ, από τα οποία παρασκευάζεται το γνωστό κερκυραϊκό ηδύποτο. Και στις δύο αυτές περιπτώσεις ο Σίδνεϊ έκανε διάνα!​


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Συμπληρώνω το παραπάνω κείμενο με δημοσίευμα από την εφημερίδα _Άστυ_ της 15/3/1887 που μου είχε δοθεί από το μέλος της οικογένειας Μέρλιν.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Όπως έγραψα στην αρχή, το κείμενο του πρώτου μηνύματος προέρχεται από ένα βιβλίο μου. Το είχα αναδημοσιεύσει στο translatum (στις 16/9/2006).






Με την ίδια ακριβώς μορφή το αναδημοσιεύω και εδώ, με αφορμή ένα ηλεμήνυμα που πήρα από τον Νίκο Σαραντάκο, με τίτλο «Μια άλλη συνέπεια της αναγκαστικής ανωνυμίας»:

Με ρώτησε φίλος αν αυτό το ωραίο άρθρο
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=4993.0
το έχω γράψει εγώ (διότι, λέει, θυμίζει το στυλ μου) και τι καπνό φουμάρει αυτό το φόρουμ. Του είπα.​
Δεν ξέρω τι του είπε, αλλά είναι ευκαιρία να διευκρινίσω ότι 13.559 (δεκατρείς χιλιάδες πεντακόσια πενήντα εννέα) μηνύματα και κείμενα που έγραψα στο φόρουμ του translatum.gr, όλα σχεδόν κατά το διάστημα 9/4/2005–16/1/2008, εμφανίζονται εδώ και λίγους μήνες με ανωνυμία τύπου καρουσέλ: πρώτα με υπογραφή user4 αντί για nickel, ύστερα σαν user5, σήμερα σαν user7, αύριο έχει ο Θεός, εν προκειμένω ο ιδιοκτήτης του φόρουμ, ο οποίος κρίνει σκόπιμο να ανακατεύει κάθε τόσο την τράπουλα. Μη με ρωτήσετε γιατί — άγνωστοι αι βουλαί του Υψίστου.

Στην τελευταία παράγραφο των (σημερινών) κανόνων του τρανσλάτουμ διαβάζουμε:






Ο παραπάνω «κανόνας» αφορά ενστάσεις μου για μηνύματά μας στα οποία οι αποκλεισμένοι δεν έχουμε καμία πρόσβαση. Στο τρανσλάτουμ δημοσίευσα, μέχρι τον αποκλεισμό μου και την ανωνυμοποίησή μου, 13.559 μηνύματα, όπως φαίνεται από στατιστική που δημοσιεύτηκε εκεί για λίγα μόνο λεπτά, πριν τη φάει η μαρμάγκα:






Το γεγονός ότι τώρα ο αριθμός αυτός έχει διαιρεθεί διά 10 και δίπλα στον user7 βλέπουμε ότι έχει δημοσιεύσει «μόλις» 1.356 μηνύματα *είναι ή δεν είναι παραποίηση*; Αποτελεί ή δεν αποτελεί προσβολή στο έργο που κατέθεσα εκεί και στην προσωπικότητά μου το γεγονός ότι ο nickel των 13.559 μηνυμάτων έγινε ένας user? των 1.356 μηνυμάτων;


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ένα άλλο μέλος του ελληνικού κλάδου της οικογένειας, ο υποπλοίαρχος Νίκολας Μέρλιν (1912-41), ήταν ο μοναδικός Έλληνας που έτυχε να ταξιδεύει με το βρετανικό υποβρύχιο Περσεύς όταν αυτό βυθίστηκε έξω από την Κεφαλονιά μετά από πρόσκρουση με νάρκη, το βράδυ της 6ης Δεκεμβρίου του 1941. Από τους 60 ναυτικούς του πληρώματος, επέζησε μόνο ο 31χρονος Τζον Κέιπς, τον οποίο βρήκαν λιπόθυμο σε ακτή του νησιού την επομένη του ναυαγίου.


Χμμ... Καμιά κατάρα ακολουθεί τον Υποπλοίαρχο Μέρλιν; Γιατί το οχηματαγωγό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού με αυτό το όνομα βυθίστηκε το 1972 μετά από σύγκρουση με δεξαμενόπλοιο και πνίγηκαν 44 άνθρωποι. Συγκλονιστικές λεπτομέρειες εδώ.


----------



## VickyN (Nov 4, 2014)

Το Ίδρυμα Θεοχαράκη, που βρίσκεται γωνία Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας και Μέρλιν, ονομάζει το καφέ του Café Merlin.
Παραξενεύτηκα όταν το πρωτάκουσα, επειδή αμέσως μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό τα κρατητήρια. Αλλά να! Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό θετικά πράγματα που συνδέονται με το όνομα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Χμμ... Καμιά κατάρα ακολουθεί τον Υποπλοίαρχο Μέρλιν; Γιατί το οχηματαγωγό του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού με αυτό το όνομα βυθίστηκε το 1972 μετά από σύγκρουση με δεξαμενόπλοιο και πνίγηκαν 44 άνθρωποι. Συγκλονιστικές λεπτομέρειες εδώ.


Έπεσα πάνω στο ναυάγιο του οχηματαγωγού Μέρλιν σήμερα, διαβάζοντας για τη βύθιση του Κωστάκος που έγινε σαν σήμερα: http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles/article/?aid=83598 Βέβαια ο αριθμός των θυμάτων που αναφέρει το Βήμα (42) είναι λάθος, το σωστό είπαμε είναι 44: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/istor...polemika-ploia/oximatagwga/42-l-166-1958-1972

Για την παρουσία της οικογένειας Μέρλιν στο προτεσταντικό τμήμα τού Α' Νεκροταφείου διαβάζουμε εδώ:


Οικογένεια Μέρλιν (σειρά S2). Bρετανική οικογένεια που εγκαταστάθηκε στην Ελλάδα. Ο Κάρολος Μέρλιν, υπήρξε διευθυντής της Ιονικής Τράπεζας. Ο Σίδνεϋ Μέρλιν, γιος του Καρόλου, αθλητής σκοποβολής και γεωπόνος, εισήγαγε το κουμκουάτ στη Κέρκυρα και δημιούργησε τη ποικιλία πορτοκαλιών Μέρλιν. Ο Νικόλαος Μέρλιν ήταν υποπλοίαρχος του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και έδωσε το όνομά του στο οχηματαγωγό Μέρλιν του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2014)

Τι φοβερό εύρημα ήταν (πάλι) αυτό, Ζάζουλα;! :clap:

Στο προτεσταντικό τμήμα του Πρώτου Νεκροταφείου της Αθήνας αναπαύονται, εκτός από τους αναμενόμενους Φίνλεϋ,
Τσίλλερ και Μπεττίνα Σαβινύ-Σχινά, ο αρχαιολόγος Καρλ Μπλέγκεν, ο ιστορικός Άρνολντ Τζόουνς (A.H.M. Jones), και ο συγγραφέας Τι Έιτς Γουάιτ (Terence Hanbury White), συγγραφέας του The Once and Future King!


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το γεγονός ότι τώρα ο αριθμός αυτός έχει διαιρεθεί διά 10 και δίπλα στον user7 βλέπουμε ότι έχει δημοσιεύσει «μόλις» 1.356 μηνύματα *είναι ή δεν είναι παραποίηση*; Αποτελεί ή δεν αποτελεί προσβολή στο έργο που κατέθεσα εκεί και στην προσωπικότητά μου το γεγονός ότι ο nickel των 13.559 μηνυμάτων έγινε ένας user? των 1.356 μηνυμάτων;



Are you serious? I'm sorry Nickel, I just read this and I'm still in disbelief!!!

After 13,559 painstaking, time-consuming, responsibly-documented contributions... that's the thanks?
If for each contribution you were paid just $1, that's $13,559 right off the bat. 
I'd say that's enough to pay not 1, not 2, but at least 3 techies to investigate the fraud. 

So he already owes you a lot. What's more, he owes you a sincere apology for his ungrateful and uncivil behavior.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2014)

A lot of water under that bridge... By the way, banned8 has 134 messages there and is a junior member — at the moment.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmm... you mean "water over the dam"? (US)
Same difference, but judging from what you said, water's still flowing, adding insult to injury, and hurting the feelings of a person who has already been hurt.

You're in my prayers, Nick.


----------



## hellex (Nov 6, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> You're in my prayers, Nick.


Αν και αρκετά χρόνια στο forum και μη έχοντας επιδείξει ανάλογη δραστηριότητα, έχω και εγώ διαπιστώσει τις εύστοχες και ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις σου Nickel και άλλων μελών που συνεισφέρουν με τις γνώσεις και το χρόνο τους στο forum, που τους χρωστά τη δημοτικότητα και τη δημοφιλία του. 
Είχα δει σε κάποιο άλλο διαδικτυακό forum, ότι αν ένας χρήστης του forum λαμβάνει ουσιαστική βοήθεια από την απάντηση που λαμβάνει από νήμα ή από νήμα forum που έχει ζητήσει σχετική ενημέρωση, έχει τη δυνατότητα να επιβραβεύσει αυτήν την απάντηση και με αυτό να δηλώνει ένα επιπρόσθετο κριτήριο δηλαδή εκείνο των εύστοχων και ουσιαστικών απαντήσεων για την αξιολόγηση της δραστηριότητας των μελών. Δεν έχω αντιληφθεί κάποια ανάλογη διαδικασία δίπλα στο "quote" ή "reply to post" στη Λεξιλογία αλλά αν υπάρχει με άλλη διαδικασία, πολύ θα χαρώ, έμπρακτα, να υποστηρίξω την προσπάθειά σου και άλλων μελών που με έχουν καταπλήξει αλλά και αφιλοκερδώς διαφωτίσει για πολλά σημαντικά ζητήματα της ελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και, για λόγους διόλου τυπικούς, επιτρέψτε μου να τονίσω ότι η Λεξιλογία, από τη σύστασή της κιόλας, ήθελε να τονίσει την έννοια της συλλογικότητας. Έχει πολυπρόσωπη ιδιοκτησία και ακόμα πιο πολυπρόσωπη συνεισφορά. Η συλλογικότητα χρωστά πολλά και σε όσους έχουν ερωτήσεις, όχι μόνο σε όσους έχουν απαντήσεις. Ένας από τους λόγους που δεν θελήσαμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε τα κουμπιά τύπου «like» και που από την αρχή δεν θέλαμε να ενθαρρύνουμε πολύ τις διαδικασίες του «συν ένα» (+1, συνενώ), ήταν για να καλλιεργείται πάντα το πνεύμα της προσφοράς και όχι απαραιτήτως το πνεύμα της πασαρέλας, της δημοφιλίας ή της συλλογής πόντων. Έτσι ενδεχομένως δεν φαίνεται αμέσως και ποια απάντηση σε ένα ερώτημα είναι η δημοφιλέστερη, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Μπορεί να μην είναι το μοντέλο μας πιο έξυπνο ή πιο αποτελεσματικό από άλλα, αλλά κάποιους μας μάς βολεύει.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να μην είναι το μοντέλο μας πιο έξυπνο ή πιο αποτελεσματικό από άλλα, αλλά κάποιους μας βολεύει.


Το «μας» άτονο;


----------



## hellex (Nov 6, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το «μας» άτονο;


Και αν πούμε "κάποιους μας μάς βολεύει", μας διορθώνει το ΛΝΕΓ;


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

hellex said:


> Και αν πούμε "κάποιους μας μάς βολεύει", μας διορθώνει το ΛΝΕΓ;



Όχι, αλλά ο επιμελητής: Κάποιους μάς βολεύει... / Κάποιους από εμάς μας βολεύει... / Κάποιους από μας μας βολεύει... / 
Για κάποιους από εμάς, βολεύει...

Βολεύονται όπως χρειαστεί, αλλά όχι «κάποιους μας». Κανένας τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Το πολύ πολύ: κάποιους μας*,* μας βολεύει...


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

...
«Κάποιους-μας»; Τότε και «μερικούς-σας» και «λίγους-τους»; Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά αυτό ούτε το ακούω ούτε το λέω, οπότε δεν πρόκειται να το γράψω. Καλλιά σκέτο.

Τα «όλοι μας / σας / τους», «κανένας μας» είναι άλλο βαγγέλιο, απόλυτο, ψαλμένο και καθαγιασμένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Τώρα που το λες, συνειδητοποιώ ότι ίσως είναι ελλειπτική, προφορική μορφή του «κάποιους *από* μας». Όμως τι λένε άλλοι; Το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, προφορικά ή γραπτά;

Εδιτ: Μήπως να μεταφέραμε όλη τη συζήτηση με τα τονούμενα και άτονα μας κάπου καλύτερα από αυτό εδώ το νήμα;


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα που το λες, συνειδητοποιώ ότι ίσως είναι ελλειπτική, προφορική μορφή του «κάποιους *από* μας». Όμως τι λένε άλλοι; Το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, προφορικά ή γραπτά;
> 
> Εδιτ: Μήπως να μεταφέραμε όλη τη συζήτηση με τα τονούμενα και άτονα μας κάπου καλύτερα από αυτό εδώ το νήμα;



Ερμηνεύεται, ως ελλειπτική χρήση όπως λες, και δυσνόητο δεν είναι, δόκιμο όμως;

Και ναι, αλλού θα τα πούμε πιο άνετα, όποιος θέλει. 
Ωστόσο για τη μεταφορά σφυράω αλεκίζοντας, γιατί δουλεύω ακόμα. Κι ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Έγραψα «κάποιους μας βολεύει». Αυτό κανονικά δεν θέλει τόνο στο _μας_ γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση παρεξήγησης, το άλλο είναι «κάποιους από μας/εμάς». Το διόρθωσα κατά παραίνεση του Ζάζουλα (και κακώς δεν έσβησα την παραίνεση) επειδή προτιμώ τη σχολή που λέει να βάζουμε πάντα τόνο στους αδύνατους τύπους των αντωνυμιών πριν από ρήματα (μου, σου, του κτλ) για να μη θεωρηθούν εγκλιτικά. Δεν το κάνω πάντα και ξεχνώ να το κάνω όταν γράφω «μου 'δωσε». Επίσης, το σχολικό είναι «ο πατέρας μου μου έδωσε το ζην» και το εναλλακτικό είναι «ο πατέρας μου μού έδωσε το ζην». Και προτείνω να μην τα μεταφέρουμε. Να τα αφήσουμε εδώ καμιά μέρα και μετά να τα σβήσουμε. Τα έχουμε πει κι αλλού καλύτερα. Αν όχι, τότε να τα πούμε αλλού, καλύτερα, καλύτερα.


----------

